# Do some people just not understand? lol...



## Raerae (Mar 21, 2006)

So I went out to a pub last sunday for a belated St. Pattys day celebration...  Which included my Aunt, a family friend, and myself.

Out of all the girls in my family, I'm the only one who is into makeup.  I enjoy using color on my eyes, and trying out new shades, etc...  I feel bland with just a little liner and mascara on my face...Which is how everyone else wears their makeup in my family...

Anyways...  Apparently my Aunt needed to bring it up to my Mom when the spoke the other day.  So my Mom calls my apartment the other day, and apparently needs to explain to me how it's un-necessary to always get all done up, and how when I use color on my eyes, I look all "foo-foo," in what I've started calling, "Mom Vocablulary."

I'm thinking...  I barely had any color on at all, if anything just a very pale pink on my eyes which was more sheer than anything...  Considerably mild compared to what I've worn other times...

Of course then she has to add in that she thinks my pants are too tight, and how I need to cover my shoulders more, and I need to wear closed toe shoes more.  But thats another topic for another board lol (imho I was fairly covered lol)...  Not my fault there wearing turtle necks and chunky boots...  I'm 24, not 50...

Anyways...  Anyone else have peeps who just dont understand the personal enjoyment that I get out of color?  And feeling positive about my appearance?  Apparently they think that I'm only doing it to attract boys, and "I dont need to do that all the time, especially when I'm out with family and friends."  And of course when I try to explain my side, I'm, "getting defensive."


----------



## dcmo (Mar 21, 2006)

I completely understand. In my case it's my Hubby. I've just recently got into Makeup in general and MAC. I've always wore makeup but pretty low key. Now I like to use diff colours and things too which he likes to constantly mention about. How I don't have to put on makeup for around the house, asking if I have a hot date (this comment was after moisturizer and foundation..no makeup yet). When I asked what he meant his response was, well you are putting on so much stuff. I was shocked and just asked him if he was serious. It has led to quite a few little tiffs lately. 

Also my Mom makes comments about how many packages I get and that I won't use up everything before it goes bad which is probably true, but live and learn right?


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh you should her my dad I was in the batheroom for three minutes I TIMED IT. He got into a fit he is the most irrational freak out about everything. The bra topic came up he doesnt think I wear a bra...Im seventeen and a 34D okay...
They won't ever learn.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 21, 2006)

My hubby makes comments about my wearing makeup even when I'm not going anywhere, but I just tell him it's for when he goes to work and my boyfriend comes over   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Seriously though, I am not artistic in any way except for my ability to apply my makeup and if other people want to spend their time needlepointing while I do my makeup, that's my choice.  It's the only way I can express myself artistically.


----------



## mrskloo (Mar 21, 2006)

My dad think it's a waste of time and money... it's a good think he lives on another island. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then again.. that's the same man that said I couldn't wear tampons until I was married. lol


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 21, 2006)

My SO loves my different m/u looks, but he's an artist himself, so he understands. He thinks I'm a little obsessed lol, but he comments on it if he likes the colors.

For me, my mother and my father are like that! My mom will be like "Ashley... isn't that a little too much for daytime?" and she *hates* false eyelashes lol.  My dad hates "glitter" meaning he hates shimmer anything. They comment on what kind of m/u I have on pretty much everytime I go home.  My mom is kinda getting into MAC now though, so she'll comment positively when I wear something neutral... and then she'll borrow it lol. I would say that their generation isn't used to color but c'mon... the 80's? The 70's? They all wore color at one point in their lives!


----------



## MACMuse (Mar 21, 2006)

Surprisingly enough I don't hear too many comments from my family about wearing color however my FRIENDS, who call themselves beauty and fashion-forward, allllll ways have something to say. They say they love my technique but don't understand why I can't just be satisfied with throwing on a brown shade instead of a bright green or yellow. And now that I've totally gotten over my fear of color I'm starting to find subtle ways to integrate color into my everyday look and they don't get it and accuse me of the age-old "trying to attract men" story. But I see it as this, I don't play around alot with my hair and color very often, I'm into clothes but  my style is very defined and classic and I'm not too big on trendy shit so for me, make up is my way of standing out. and its what i like to play around with. And besides that, I like wearing colors and makeup just to practice new looks or because I'm bored and it's fun. oh and lets not forget that I wear color and makeup alot BECAUSE I CAN, damnit! lol.


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 21, 2006)

I only used to wear eyeliner when I first started to date my boyfriend, so he's not used to the kazillion things that I have in my bathroom.  When he comments, I just point out his crapload of DVDs/games/flatscreen/othergames etc. etc.  All my MAC doesn't even come CLOSE to his TV or the motorcycle that he just bought.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 21, 2006)

Luckily I don't get flak from anyone...the only DH complains about is lipgloss (he doesn't like the sticky feeling when he kisses me)...other than that, either no one seems to mind, or no one really cares!


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 21, 2006)

oh, and a little OT, but when my aunt from California (who's known as a mean b*tch) decided that it was her place to comment on my looks, all "respect for my elders" went out the door.  She had been saying other innuendos to me all night long and finally said that I had gotten "fat" (I'm 5'1" and at the heaviest that I've EVER been - 106 lbs) and I told her calmly to her face that one more rude comment WOULD get her thrown off of my second story balcony and the only part that I'd get upset over is if she hit my car on the way down.  She's never said a rude word to me since.  

I'm totally not saying you should do that, BTW.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_oh, and a little OT, but when my aunt from California (who's known as a mean b*tch) decided that it was her place to comment on my looks, all "respect for my elders" went out the door.  She had been saying other innuendos to me all night long and finally said that I had gotten "fat" (I'm 5'1" and at the heaviest that I've EVER been - 106 lbs) and I told her calmly to her face that one more rude comment WOULD get her thrown off of my second story balcony and the only part that I'd get upset over is if she hit my car on the way down.  She's never said a rude word to me since.  

I'm totally not saying you should do that, BTW.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 21, 2006)

I completely understand.

My mum was a lot like that most of my life.  She has backed off, but I had to tell her to back off a few times before she started to ease up.

I mean - too fat, too ugly, too much makeup, too bright colors, even my hair never looked right.  

It was quite frustrating.  

It is much easier when people can just let you be you and enjoy you the way you are.

Why do people try to change each other all of the time?

Hang in there, I know just how you feel.


----------



## cletus2894 (Mar 21, 2006)

My strategy is to slowly suck them into our world.  I've converted my sister and one of my friends thus far...


----------



## bebs (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm pretty lucky, my husband is fine with whatever colors I use or how much I put on as long as I dont get glitter everywhere or make us majorly late when going out. 

my mother on the other hand -lives 3 mintues away- whenever she comes over its a comment about how its not natural looking, or to dramitc (I've even had her say in the past to go upstairs and tone it down for when I go out of the house!) my dad doesn't care, and my brothers are scared that I'm gonna take a jar of refelects glitter and dump it on them.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 21, 2006)

My friends are starting to somewhat understand - I'm no longer a freak, just an addict (yay! *sarcasm*).  Of course, spending tons of free time hunting for the next japanese soap or movie, or downloading as much anime as you can is not in the same arena as me buying a few items from a new collection (dang those collections, stops me from getting regular stuff!) and putting on makeup everyday.  lt's part of my getting ready routine, it's part of their chill time or whatever.  Yeesh, if it's something they wouldn't do, someone who does must have a problem...argh!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cletus2894* 
_My strategy is to slowly suck them into our world.  I've converted my sister and one of my friends thus far..._

 

*lol* I'm trying that on my sis.  I think if she had more $$ and time, she'd have turned by now. =P


----------



## Jaim (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_When he comments, I just point out his crapload of DVDs/games/flatscreen/othergames etc. etc._

 
Hahaha, exactly! My boyfriend bugs me and says I shouldn't buy more makeup, but I just point out his dvd's that are laying around without a home. I tell him if he wants me to stop buying makeup, he has to stop buying dvd's and games.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_oh, and a little OT, but when my aunt from California (who's known as a mean b*tch) decided that it was her place to comment on my looks, all "respect for my elders" went out the door.  She had been saying other innuendos to me all night long and finally said that I had gotten "fat" (I'm 5'1" and at the heaviest that I've EVER been - 106 lbs) and I told her calmly to her face that one more rude comment WOULD get her thrown off of my second story balcony and the only part that I'd get upset over is if she hit my car on the way down.  She's never said a rude word to me since.  

I'm totally not saying you should do that, BTW.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats amazing! I have relatives like that haha GO YOU.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_When he comments, I just point out his crapload of DVDs/games/flatscreen/othergames etc. etc._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_Hahaha, exactly! My boyfriend bugs me and says I shouldn't buy more makeup, but I just point out his dvd's that are laying around without a home. I tell him if he wants me to stop buying makeup, he has to stop buying dvd's and games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My SO hates me buying mu too, I NEVER tell him anything about his obsession with shoes (he has over 250pairs) and maybe I should next time he complains. He tells me that I'm never gonna finish all my mu, well at least I could wear more than one item at a time on my face and he could only wear one pair of shoes at a time. UGH!!! It's so frustrating...BUT.. the thing I hate the most is that he hates that I wear color (I am not a neutral girl AT ALL) he says "it's hooker makeup". The other day he made me cry cause he said something about my mu and I couldn't take it and cried and told him that it really bothered me that he never compliments me on my mu, and the days that I do a neutral face for him he never says anything, and I feel so uncomfortable like that (I feel like my face looks dirty). So now I just say FUCK IT! He doesn't compliment me on my mu when I wear color or neutrals, I'll just do whatever makes me feel comfortable.


----------



## lovejam (Mar 21, 2006)

I get that sometimes, but not really from my family. I don't really care, because I'm having fun, and it's not like I'm spending *their* money.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG yah, I so know the feeling that my family thinks I'm wearing, "hooker makeup" lol...  Especially with the, "you dont have to make it so over the top to look pretty." 

AKA, wear brown...

I hate all brown looks...  Anytime I've done them I feel so plain...  

Not that brown is bad, it goes with a lot of colors to make earthy looks, but all brown? Blah...

I also like how dramatic black liner on my water line looks...  And I often shade underneath my eye, blending black into whatever color i'm using...  I just LIKE how it looks...  And of course I get accused of going, "over the top."

I dont critique them on how blah they look...  Not my fault I stand out when I'm with them, because there all so bleh looking...

I like doing my mu... I get up an extra hour b4 i'd normally have too so I have enough time to apply and blend my colors...  Never understand why it's such an issue for some people.  Color is not just for special occasions!

Ever get the, "stop wearing night makeup during the day!" accusation?


----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2006)

I hate the innuendo that we might be trying to attract men.  Honestly, how stupid do you think we are?  Every man I know says he likes the natural/minimal look better so why would I break out the colours so consistently if that's what I was trying to do?  I do it because I like it, and it works into my personal look...the look i've created to reflect me!


----------



## 2_pink (Mar 22, 2006)

Ive heard all kinds of comments from how its pointless to how much money i spend. 

But you know what, i just tell them that its my money...if i have the extra money to spend & its not affecting them in any way then they need to back off and not worry about it. 

I have other colors "like" that??? Yes, i may have a few pinks but this is a different kind of pink, a different texture, and its something that i like. 

My dad doesnt like that i get all "done up" to go somewhere...but its not getting done up to me...its the same technique i would use with neutrals basically, its just with different colors. 

And if they continue to keep yapping about it, then i just assume that theyre jealous in some way. Whether it be that they wish they had all those colors, or whatever.....because seriously, why would it bother them so? I think i look good, i get compliments....so i will continue with my joy.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrskloo* 
_My dad think it's a waste of time and money... it's a good think he lives on another island. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But then again.. that's the same man that said I couldn't wear tampons until I was married. lol_

 
Not to diss your dad, but ugh. Sounds like my mum, I think she still lives in the Dark Ages sometimes.


Back to the original topic, what is it with bitchy female relatives??? I never say anything about my mum's clothes but she puts me down every opportunity she gets, though often she complains I'm not feminine or trendy enough, I don't dress enough like all the 'young people'.

I think people who criticise are deep down jealous. Jealous that they haven't an ounce of creativity and bravery to be as self-expressive as some of us can be.

Or something...*smile*


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_Luckily I don't get flak from anyone...the only DH complains about is lipgloss (he doesn't like the sticky feeling when he kisses me)...other than that, either no one seems to mind, or no one really cares!_

 
yeah my bf complains about that too sometimes. he'll kiss me and then go, "mmmm lipgloss"! its cute tho and he doesn't really mind, haha. he allllwaayys compliments me and says i look cute!


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Back to the original topic, what is it with bitchy female relatives??? I never say anything about my mum's clothes but she puts me down every opportunity she gets, though often she complains I'm not feminine or trendy enough, I don't dress enough like all the 'young people'.

I think people who criticise are deep down jealous. Jealous that they haven't an ounce of creativity and bravery to be as self-expressive as some of us can be.

Or something...*smile*_

 
whoa!  what's more feminine than makeup?  come ON!!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't want to offend ANYONE here at all, so please don't take this personally but..

To read these posts makes me sick to my stomach and makes me want to lash out and kill something... these "people" would feel the rath of my temper if I were in your shoes... I can't stand people being bitchy and catty for no reason, especially when it comes to something I consider an art... would your aunts, or fathers stand in front of a monet painting and critisise it... this sort of attitude REALLY disgusts me... to be perfectly honest, family or not, I would tell them to f*** off... it's not them thats wearing it, and if they're "embarrased" to be seen with you, they don't have to stick around... these people obviously don't realise it's 2006... these, to me, seem to be the type of people that are against "gay" people and that are racist... I don't mean to offend anyone here but this is something I firmly get my back up about...


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 23, 2006)

I've been into makeup since age 12- -- I love makeup, but the mac obsession is recent since I"ve had a bit more money to blow on my addiction.   My husband doesn't comment and my family really doesn't that much either, I know they can't understand how I can spend so much on it.   But I try not to divulge that info.   In general I get so many more compliments on my makeup though.


----------



## lara (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm lucky to have a really stylish, elegant mother who understands the beauty of make-up - that sometimes, yes, you _do_ wear it to impress others (let's be honest here), but 90% of the time you wear it to impress yourself.

Now that I'm an MA, I think her guidance has really helped me in how to deal with clients. Sometimes they want make-up because they think it will make them beautiful for their groom-to-be, but mostly women just want to look beautiful to themselves, even if they don't see it that way. Everyone is beautiful, all make-up should do is enhance how gorgeous you already are.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 24, 2006)

Heh, although i do love the, "I dont need makeup, i have natural beauty" peeps...

Yeh, your catapillar eyebrows, and blotchy skin, and chap stick is natural beauty all right...

I dont tell them constantly to pluck their brows...

I think a big reason a lot of peeps bash makeup is they dont know how to use it.  But also wont take the time to learn it.  So on the offchance they do try to use color, or do something different than eyeliner/mascara, it ends up looking silly.  So it becomes easier to put it down, rather than try to learn.

I've really forgot my mirror hours now lol...  Sometimes on weekend i'll spend hours playing with new colors, liners, or ideas...  Like liquid liner...  I still SUCK at it...  Doesn't mean i tell the girls who wear it that liquid liner is over the top, it just means they are better at it than I am.

My morning mirror time is always like an hour for makeup...  Only because I always end up playing with my look, rather than using the same ole same ole...


----------



## Pei (Mar 24, 2006)

Those people just don't bloody get it!!!

I get stares & things like that when i have colours on my lids.

What's their friggin problem?!

We're just people who like to have more fun & colours in our life!


I just got pissed off by Elle Magazine Singapore.

This particular article states that " Girls who wore more MU are less confident"

and "Natural/minimalistic MU are beautiful & shows that the girls are confident about themselves". WTF?!

IMO, some might be too busy/lazy to do anything with their face....or else,

they are so sick and tired of rude & insensitive comments made by those prudes!


----------



## lizsybarite (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh man. I could go on and on and ON...

I'm lucky. My girlfriend doesn't give me crap for wearing makeup - she is butch/tomboy and never wears it, but thinks I look sexy all dolled up (although she also winces when she kisses me and I'm wearing lipglass, haha. Everyone hates lipglass when they're on the "receiving" end!) I would NOT tolerate someone who routinely humiliated me for my personal expression choices. Fuck that noise. And, let me just tell you, if straight guys prefer the so-called "natural look," lesbians are even worse! For the most part they don't even look at me because I'm so girly. Fine. I stick with the queers who get it. I tend to be more attracted to them anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for my family, they lightly tease me sometimes but don't pester me too much, at least not to my face. I made it pretty clear a loooong time ago not to do t hat. (Mostly, they used to get on me about my weight, but since I lost a good deal of it they've been less obnoxious. Sigh.)

I think part of the problem is, when one person in a group is all "done up," everyone else feels insecure and either apologetic about it ("oh I should have gotten dressed up, too" *ashamed look*) or critical, like you must have something to prove. Eye makeup in particular seems to intimidate the everloving crap out of people. I mean yeah I want to look nice when I venture outside into the world, but the only person I'm really gonna succeed in impressing is myself and any other makeup fanatics who happen along. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alterntively, people feel more liberated *not* having to wear makeup anymore and cannot understand why I'd do it for fun. I get that attitude a lot from older women who came of age in a time when a full face was pretty much expected (and the foundations felt more cakey, etc.), and now they're like, why do you go to so much trouble? Same with the lesbians in college who gave me crap for shaving my legs and having long hair (except they could be much meaner about it because they saw it as anti-feminist). WTF, I feel better this way, and we don't all have to look the same, that's the joy on planet earth. UGH.

OK, that was a novel, haha.


----------



## asraicat (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_oh, and a little OT, but when my aunt from California (who's known as a mean b*tch) decided that it was her place to comment on my looks, all "respect for my elders" went out the door.  She had been saying other innuendos to me all night long and finally said that I had gotten "fat" (I'm 5'1" and at the heaviest that I've EVER been - 106 lbs) and I told her calmly to her face that one more rude comment WOULD get her thrown off of my second story balcony and the only part that I'd get upset over is if she hit my car on the way down.  She's never said a rude word to me since.  

I'm totally not saying you should do that, BTW.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*gasping with mirth*  well done!.. you sound like my kinda woman!  I sooo would have loved to have been a fly on the wall.  Comebacks are best delivered w/ calm & measured clarity

PS
 tho my BF teases me about the well known fact that, if i have 5 hrs to get ready, i'll prolly take the 5 plus an EXTRA 15min, he also loves ME  & that i'm the hottest girl in the room *wink* to him w/ or w/o m/u


----------



## Raerae (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL i love that reference to girls who wear a lot  of makeup have less confidence lol...  It's so incorrect on so many levels...

Firstoff...  If for whatever reason I choose to wear neutrals, i end up wearing JUST as much makeup as when i use color lol...

And second, i'm I think you have to be a more confident person to wear the brighter and uncomon colors...

It attracts attention, and like someone said b4, stares...  If anything you have to be more confident about your overall appearance to handle the added attention that uncommon makeup can bring about.  Wheras neutrals or no makeup just blend in with everyone else...

And i totally think the whole, "guys like girls more who wear no makeup or less" is BS.  Look at the monthly, "nude" challenge...  It's just a shift in color, not a reduction in makeup.  And I can guarentee you could show a guy 2 pics of the same person, one with color and one with a nude look, and if he picked the nude look, he would say "because she's wearing less."  When in reality she's wearing the same amount.

Edit: Oh lol... And just cuz of what my Mom said earlier this week, I went and dropped another $100.00 at my MAC counter today...  <3 payday LOL...  And bought more obnixious blue's and pinks!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 24, 2006)

Raerae, you nailed the thing about the nude look.  What I would like to know is how come it takes so much more makeup for me to look like I'm not wearing any??  When I do the bright colours, I tend to only put stuff on my eyes, but nude/natural?  I'm talking foundation, blush, mascara, face powder, the works


----------



## Verdigris (Mar 25, 2006)

I agree with everyone about the "neutral" look.  Takes many more products to look like I'm not wearing any makeup than when I want to have lime green eyelids! 

However, in my life, most people say nothing about how "outrageous" my makeup is, or they compliment me.  I have a feeling that they're too scared that I'd yell at them if they made some smartass comment to me. (I would.)


----------



## Jeannine8 (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't really hear much about it around me. My mom loves makeup too, not to the extent i do, but she likes it. My boyfriend compliments me on the colors i wear or tells me i look pretty, he even buys me stuff, he's great like that really lol. The only person who i hear things from more than not is my brother, who thinks it's too much sometimes (although the 'natural' look isn't too much, yet im wearing the same amount or more makeup!)


----------



## Pei (Mar 26, 2006)

Let the men ponder for a while:

Why do they fantasies/drool over Magazine cover girls when they know that those beautiful ladies are enhanced with professional MU & PS touch-up?
(They certainly don't wear LESS MU!)



I really like this quote from Liszybarite -
"we don't all have to look the same, that's the joy on planet earth."
So true!


----------



## Raerae (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeh serious lol...  I've had friends show me photo's of women who have the appearance of wearing no makeup, and are beautiful, and use it as a reference why you dont need makeup to look pretty...

I'm thinking...  if only I would wear PhotoShop in real life...  Yeh just PS out that blemish please...  Take a little bit off there...  Correct that there...  Blend away that there... LOL

Not to mantion if it's a photo, you often end up wearing makeup for the photoshoot that would look silly, or be impossible to keep on for any length of time...

Not to mention shooting te photo from the models best angle...  As if you only see a person from their best angle LOL..


----------



## Jaim (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_My SO hates me buying mu too, I NEVER tell him anything about his obsession with shoes (he has over 250pairs) and maybe I should next time he complains. He tells me that I'm never gonna finish all my mu, well at least I could wear more than one item at a time on my face and he could only wear one pair of shoes at a time. UGH!!! It's so frustrating...BUT.. the thing I hate the most is that he hates that I wear color (I am not a neutral girl AT ALL) he says "it's hooker makeup". The other day he made me cry cause he said something about my mu and I couldn't take it and cried and told him that it really bothered me that he never compliments me on my mu, and the days that I do a neutral face for him he never says anything, and I feel so uncomfortable like that (I feel like my face looks dirty). So now I just say FUCK IT! He doesn't compliment me on my mu when I wear color or neutrals, I'll just do whatever makes me feel comfortable._

 

Aww!! Tell him his shoes are ugly.


----------



## Parishoon (Mar 28, 2006)

i'm really lucky that the girls in my family like m/u...my mom taught me to do smokey eyes (& w/ diff colours) when i was like 12, of course, it was mainly for school dance shows/big time parties, but reading this, it's huge that she contributed/supported (?) my love for colour
my mom is from a culture where you don't leave the house w/o m/u, she made me take care of my skin, etc 
That stupid magazine fr singapore is sooooo wrong, i tend to look at it the other way, ppl who don't put effort into their appearance have low self esteem & don't feel like taking care of themselves
...my friend is like that, no real pride in appearance, only wears m/u to go out, however, it's really poorly done etc, & DOES look like hooker m/u
i try & i try, luckily she likes it when i'm offer to have pre-party to get ready & do her hair & m/u

i think m/u for me is an artistic outlet, it's the one part of my life where i can be creative, just my face/body (sometimes i do henna highlighted w/ pigments) is my canvas...


----------

